# cute pics lol



## llllshaunllll (Sep 5, 2007)

i found out how to use my cam lol

[IMG=640x480]http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u71/llllshaunllll/P7080029.jpg[/IMG]

thanks for looking


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 5, 2007)

Cute tort! I have a ball python myself....Titus Pullo is his name


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow how fast dos your camra take pics.He looks like hes about to cry lol.


----------



## llllshaunllll (Sep 5, 2007)

its a good cam lol but i havent realy tryed working it lol


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh and just want to let you now Tortoise Forum.org has a pic forum.


----------



## T-P (Sep 5, 2007)

GREAT photo!


----------

